# Bootsplash stops working with 2.6.8-gentoo-r3

## Vishnu

I updated from 2.6.7-gentoo to 2.6.8-gentoo-r3, and suddenly bootsplash stopped working. Anyone encountered similar problems?

As to the configuration: I am using vesafb (vesafb-tng doesn't work with my video card); CONFIG_REGPARM is off (I read somewhere that this influenced bootsplash, is this indeed correct?), ramdisk support and initrd support are on, vesafb support is on (and works, except for bootsplash) and CONFIG_FB_SPLASH is on.

During booting, I get the following fb and fbsplash-related messages:

```

fbsplash: silent

...

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 92k freed

...

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xdf80c000, size 10240k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=2

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

```

For the rest, no relevant messages are printed, i.e. no errors whatsoever. The kernel cmd-line is

```
root=/dev/hda4 video=vesafb:mtrr,ywrap splash=silent vga=0x31a
```

VGA-mode 0x31b also doesn't work.

How can I get more info, so that I know what is wrong with my setup?

----------

## polle

I believe in 2.6.8 bootsplash in't supported. (read something in teh changelog of gentoo-dev-sources)

Maybe look at genspslash:

http://dev.gentoo.org/~spock/

----------

## Vishnu

Okay, I just emerged it. Needs a ~x86 baselayout, apparently. Oh well. And I discovered /etc/portage/package.keywords! Wow!! I repeatedly wished for such a feature ... never knew about this though. Well, let's see if this works better  :Smile: 

----------

## Vishnu

OK, well, the following interesting is happening now. When I boot in the suggested manner, I can indeed see a beautiful splash screen. However, it doesn't continue booting. It hangs right after displaying the splash screen. And however beautiful it is, I still want to perform some useful work on my computer....

When I disable the initrd-line in grub, it boots fine. When the rc-scripts start executing, it even displays the splash-screen, including the progressbar etc!!

Why does it hang my kernel....?

----------

## Vishnu

*kick* help!

Any suggestions?

vesafb-tng doesn't work, completely screws the screen, so I'm using old vesafb. When booting with the initrd, the initial splash screen is displayed, and then the system hangs completely. Without the initrd, no initial splash screen is displayed, until the initscripts kick in, then the splash screen incl. progressbar is displayed ...

----------

## MaxDamage

** bump **

I have the same problem. Is there a real good Howto about making vesafb-tng + ATI Radeon + gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.8? I've never got vesfb-tng to work at more than 60Hz in my Radeon 9600Pro  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

